# Paint match looks of...



## M3_Crazy_Dude (Dec 17, 2008)

Ordered some spray paint and tried it on a bit of cardboard whilst I wait for the arrival of aluminium spray paint cards - but it seems to me the colour looks quite off?

What do you gents think - will spraying it onto aluminium spray card make a significant difference? 

Appreciate there is blending involved but this looks like quite a leap :newbie:



Thanks


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

What colour/paintcode is the car? Is it San Marino Blue?


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks like San Marino blue to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

There was a recent post about Estoril Blue being a swine to paint match. What are you painting or having painted?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Did you prime the cardboard?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> There was a recent post about Estoril Blue being a swine to paint match. What are you painting or having painted?


That was mine. Just to be fair, in case anyone is thinking it's a ******* of a colour for matching, it turns out my car is the oddity as it's totally different to any other EBII car I've ever seen it parked against. I think literally every EBII car they've painted they've used the Thorne shade for and it's been perfect! That *might* be the issue here but more likely the blend in the can is just wrong (or it needs a black primer).


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

OP - was the test you painted a 3 stage paint (as per factory, I believe) or was it just a basecoat then a clear coat.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Estoril blue is a 2 stage metallic and not a 3 stage Pearl, I have had to spray repairs in this colour a few times and had zero issues, but you do need to use a good paint shop with guys that know their paint systems.
I still have a half litre if anyone wants it.


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

My cars Interlagos Blue, I have purchased Lesonal basecoat, Mipa and was also sent Nexa and bought an aerosol of unknown brand, and considering they are all meant to be the same colour the variation between them is massive. Btw found Lesonal to be a good match.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't have the spray out cards for them any more but there were about ten different EBII paint shades on the system at BMW just for standard variations, plus more for one off/specific variants. And there was a vast difference between them when you put them together. Individually they were all EBII but side by side some were more silvery, some were bluer and some were redder. Not to mention particle size for the metallics and other pearl effects under different lights. This is why it's so difficult to do edge to edge painting unless you have the exact blend, and even then the painters approach could change the outcome.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait for the aluminium spray cards to arrive.
Then use a dark solid grey basecoat (spectral grey) first before applying a few coats (maybe more depending on paint system) interlagos basecoat, then lacquer it.
The dark undercoat helps the colour develop better.


----------

